# Questions for those who foster



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm interested in fostering in the near future and would like to get some advice from those with experience.

Will GSD rescues place a dog in a foster home with an intact dog? My dog is not neutered and I'm not sure if that will be an issue.

Please share some of your foster stories with me both positive and negative. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Some will if the dog is a working dog, or a dog who cannot have surgery due to compelling medical reasons. Other than that, rescues aren't "do as I say, and not as I do" organizations in general. Or shouldn't be, because we are serving the dogs and our adopters.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have an intact dog. Because he is sport/working dog they still allow me to foster. But no unspayed females. 

If you do it, and keep in mind, the whole time, that the dog is not yours. Then it's not too bad. I see myself as training and taking care of someone else's dog. Keeps me from getting too attached. Not that that dies not happen, but I haven't foster failed yet!!


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for your responses. 

Our 17 month old is intact at our trainers recommendation. I hope this wouldn't disqualify me from fostering but if so, so be it.

I'm pretty confident I can have the dog stay with us and not get too attached but I'm also prepared to foster fail


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

We adopted whike Dex was intact- rescue had no issue with that,
We fostered while Dex was intact, Roxy the gsd. He was fixed after Roxy went to a home.
The rescue provided, food and vetting costs.
We provided temp home,
We were responsible for driving dog to vet and to meet potential adoptees.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Great, thanks! That gives me some hope! I've contacted two rescues in my area but haven't heard anything back yet. Fingers crossed


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

When I was making decisions about applicants with an intact dog, I always looked at each individual situation. If the applicant had a good reason for keeping the dog intact, such as being active in competition that required it, and if they were experienced in being responsible (i.e. they had been able to keep an intact dog for at least a few years and had never had an unplanned litter), then I was okay with placing a dog with them as long as the dog being fostered had already been altered. Those experienced homes weren't interested in dealing with the hassle of an intact resident dog and an intact foster anyway. 

But I would not place a foster in a home where the owners were inexperienced and had only vague reasons for keeping their pet dog intact. It just wasn't worth the headache. Nobody wants to be the foster coordinator that allowed an "Oops litter" to happen. 
Sheilah


----------

